# Sand Boa Morphs?



## Reptiliaa (Jul 24, 2012)

I was looking at KSB morphs, and I was working it all out fine till I hit some stuff. So, I was wondering if I could get some help!

What is the paradox gene?
For example, a snow paradox. It consists of snow paradox, albino paradox and anery (or so I've read). How would you get these three recessive genes in one snake? Might be a silly question, but genetics go right over my head unless spelled out to me! 
What is the paradox gene?

And the tiger morph! 
What is an incomplete co-dominant gene?

I think thats all :lol2:
Thanks for any help!: victory:


----------



## lee anderson (Oct 13, 2009)

paradox is not a gene its just one of those things that happens from time to time it normally occurs in albinos its more the black pigments leaking through were the albino tacks the black out if that makes sense


----------



## lee anderson (Oct 13, 2009)

and i looked up the tiger and its a cross breed a kenyan to a Rufescens Sand Boas that will put the stripe in the kenyan so the tiger is the ofspring of them 50% kenyal 50% Rufescens


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Paradox animals are probably chimeras. Start with a double yolk egg. This could produce twins or a two headed snake. If the two yolks are pressed closely enough together, the two embryos fuse to form one snake. Albino skin cells come from the albino embryo. Non-albino skin cells come from the non-albino embryo. Result is a paradox animal, with both albino and non-albino patches of skin. Chimeras are not caused by a one or a few genes so cannot be reproduced.


Incomplete do-dominant is a garbled form of either incomplete dominant or codominant. For a breeder, the two terms are synonyms.

A gene is either dominant, recessive, or codominant to another gene.

Two genes (A and a) make three possible gene pairs: AA, Aa, and aa. When A is the dominant gene and a is the recessive gene, those three pairs produce 2 phenotypes. When A and a are codominant to each other, the three gene pairs produce 3 phenotypes. (For our purposes, phenotype means appearance.)

Gene A is dominant to a, and a is recessive to A:
Gene pair AA produces phenotype A
Gene pair Aa produces phenotype A.
Gene pair aa produces phenotype a.

When you look at a creature with phenotype A, you do not know whether the creature has the AA gene pair or the Aa gene pair. This can make a lot of difference in the creature's selling price when one gene is high in value and the other is low in value.

Gene A is codominant to a, and a is codominant to A:
Gene pair AA produces phenotype AA.
Gene pair Aa produces phenotype Aa.
Gene pair aa produces phenotype aa.

Each phenotype corresponds to a different gene pair. This is very convenient for a breeder. Usually, phenotype Aa is more or less intermediate between phenotype AA and aa. But the Aa phenotype could be outside the AA to aa range or could be both phenotype AA and aa. For what it's worth, human sickle cell trait shows all three types of phenotype, depending on the sensitivity of the test.

Mother Nature can be sloppy. Not all genes clearly fall into one of the three categories. When that happens, we pick the category with best fit.


----------



## KSBnut (Jan 31, 2009)

I know it's an old thread but I thought I would post an update.

Paradoxing in Kenyan Sand Boas is an inheritable trait, unlike in other species where it is totally random :2thumb:


----------

